# Compatibilité Coque Ipod Touch 4 avec Ipod Touch 2



## Black-Girly (16 Août 2011)

Hello! Me voilà de retour avec un Ipod Touch 2G fraîchement acheté! 
J'ai une question: 

Une coque d'Ipod m'a tapée dans l'il mais le hic c'est que la coque est faite pour un Ipod Touch 4G et moi, j'ai le 2G. 
Est ce que les coques sont compatibles..? 
Si oui, est ce que sa seras pas trop moche..?  :rose:


http://www.iphone-accessoire.com/coques-ipod-touch-4g/907-coque-ipod-touch-4g-originale-motif-cox-70-s.html


----------



## Larme (16 Août 2011)

_Déjà, vu le gros trou réservé pour l'objectif de la caméra..._


----------



## Black-Girly (16 Août 2011)

C'est pour sa.. Mais vu la forme du trou, sa me gène pas  Je demande sa plutôt par rapport au touches. Par exemple, si l'Ipod Touch 4G a des touches en plus sur le côté par rapport au 2G, sa m'embêterais beaucoup. :rose:
Et si il est plus fin ou plus épais aussi..


----------



## iMax 3D (18 Août 2011)

si c'est une coque ça ne marchera jamais

Le dos de l'ipt 4 est plat
celui de l'ipt 2 et de l'ipt 3 est arrondi (convexe pour être plus précis)
Et je crois que l'ipt 4 est un peu plus fin autour de l'écran (plus de bordure)


----------

